# Nick's L.I. NY tall fescue overseed into PRG



## M32075

Welcome all to my first journal. Trying to overseed tall fescue into PRG lawn. Did a overseed last fall of Hancock PRG seed blend. Came out great looked awesome this spring. Between heat stress and fungus by the end of July it totally collapsed. I would say about half was dead. September 8 weekend I dethatched and seeded. It's about 900 sq feet dropped 8 pounds of seed and peat moss no fertilizer. I have zero weed pressure so hoping for the best. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## M32075

Lawn this spring


----------



## M32075

September 7 after two weeks of lowering cut


----------



## M32075

Set mower height and dethatch


----------



## M32075

Lowered mower one notch again. Picked up thatch. Cut again and one more dethatch. Pick up thatch again.


----------



## M32075

This is the seed I used hopefully with it's fine blades will blend in with the PRG. Tossed around one bail of peat moss and set up a sprinkler. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have a lawn again.


----------



## Green

Did this a long time ago (2012) and I don't regret it at all. Roughly the same deal...a new PR/KBG lawn under a year old. Overseeded with TTTF and KBG.

Summer is a really nice cultivar. It wasn't out back then, but I've been using it more recently.

I would reel mow it as soon as it's tall enough to cut and ok to walk on. Don't water the day you mow...you'll sink in with the wheels.


----------



## M32075

Thanks for the encouragement. This is only my second time doing this. I don't have a reel mower but my plan is new blade with a good sharpening and no turns on the grass. My work schedule is good for watering I don't have to leave until 2:15 pm.


----------



## M32075

Had my morning coffee sitting on the front stoop hoping to see germination after one day


----------



## M32075

Watered 3 times today oscillating sprinkler 8 minutes each time. Partly cloudy so stayed moist. Might have to add some peat moss tomorrow morning some seed exposed.


----------



## M32075

One week in I have some germination. It seems like only half of it popped but I'm hopeful still early in the game. Been watering about 3 times a day sometimes more sometimes less. Been a soso week as far as sun but no rain no washouts.


----------



## Green

Looks good. I wouldn't throw down any more seed just yet...you still have another week before you know how much coverage there is.

What are the mature/wide blades along the right side? Guessing some KBG or Tall Fescue. They don't look like Ryegrass in the photo.


----------



## M32075

I'm guessing the wide blades could be some KBG. The previous owner of my home used to overseed with a North East mix. I'm trying to stay calm lol on this overseed. My only overseed I did was with PRG had a lawn in a week. I still see seed laying around so I'm hopeful I see germination by the weekend.


----------



## M32075

Coming in thin still on the fence about what to do. Should I seed the the thin spots or wait? Cut back watering? No fertilizer since May should I put some down? I feel like my overseed is becoming a failure. So many thin and bald spots and some seeds still hasn't germinated. To spot seed I almost have to do most of the lawn.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

That lawn needs some fertilizer! Feed that thing don't worry about the thin spots they will fill in.


----------



## Green

Two weeks from seed down seems a bit early to apply N. I think it will just cause the old grass to outcompete the new stuff, and then it will look patchy because some of the new grass will get crowded out. I vote to starve the old grass a bit longer!

Is it even ready to be cut, yet?


----------



## Chris LI

Jconnelly6b said:


> That lawn needs some fertilizer! Feed that thing don't worry about the thin spots they will fill in.


^+1
Unless I missed it, you haven't put down any fert yet. If no starter or balanced fert (10-10-10, 15-15-15, etc.) was applied, drop it now. If you already applied one of them, start spoonfeeding urea (.25 lbs N [~.5 lbs urea]) now. It will take off. Good luck!


----------



## M32075

No fertilizer since late May and non at seed down. I did not cut the grass yet since seed down and doesn't need it. I figured no fertilizer so old grass doesn't compete with new grass.


----------



## Chris LI

Yes and no...that's the debate. If you can't or don't want to walk on the seeding areas, drop Milo (~60% slow release) at seed down. Otherwise, drop starter or balanced fert after germination.

If your soil is good, synthetics are fine. If your soil is NG, Milo can help with your OM.


----------



## Green

Not a failure...this is what overseeds look like less than two weeks in.

I would throw down more seed now if needed, as you should be able to tell where you need it by now.

Mow anytime over the next week if you feel comfortable doing so.

No rush to fertilize with a synthetic...that Tall Fescue is likely in the pout stage, which will last about a week. After mowing, you can fertilize.

Btw, looks like you seeded really dense with the Ryegrass last year. You may need to repeat this dethatch and overseed again next September to get that Ryegrass thinned out even more. Sometimes it takes a couple of years.


----------



## M32075

Fungus? Heavy dew on lawn this morning this all over.


----------



## Chris LI

Yes, the mycelium (weblike object) is an indicator. I would have some fungicide on hand in case you need to use it. Some folks will drop some as a preventative treatment with the constant moisture due to watering for seed germination/establishment.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front overseed today after the dew dried. Scratched some bald spots dropped seed on them and some peat moss. Dropped bag rate of Milo and a little dose of vigoro fertilizer it's mostly urea water soluble. Lawn is definitely starving. Hopefully this thickens it up a little.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Cut the front overseed today after the dew dried. Scratched some bald spots dropped seed on them and some peat moss. Dropped bag rate of Milo and a little dose of vigoro fertilizer it's mostly urea water soluble. Lawn is definitely starving. Hopefully this thickens it up a little.


Good luck. Next challenge is going to be mowing often enough to keep it short and promote thickening without too frequent traffic. Depending how much fertilizer was used, you could add more in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## M32075

16 days after overseed.Big difference between the 2 pictures.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Looking great


----------



## M32075

Cut the overseed after the dew dried. Still watering twice a day to germinate my spot seed. Last watering at 2 pm . Hopefully filling in more with mowing every 3rd day


----------



## M32075

I noticed today the area that's shaded by the house is much greener then the area that's in full sun all day. The full sun area still pale and thin.


----------



## Chris LI

It's really filling in nicely. What is your HOC? Are you planning on spoonfeeding urea or are you using something else for upcoming fall apps?


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> It's really filling in nicely. What is your HOC? Are you planning on spoonfeeding urea or are you using something else for upcoming fall apps?


My cut is at 3 inches presently. Would like to go a little lower but seeded some bald spots don't want to pickup the seed. Urea I struggled to find where I live so using this moving forward from Home Depot. On my Scott's spreader it calls for 5.5 on the dial. Thinking about once the seed germination on my bald spots to go weekly with dial on 3.


----------



## M32075

Cut the overseed today keeping it at 3 inches for now. Cutting it every third day and put the sprinkler away. I been hand watering twice a day in reseeded and full sun area's. Reseeded areas coming in slow and by next Saturday possible throw down a little more seed in needed area's. Hopefully some rain soon so I can drop some fertilizer. If no rain I'll drop end of the week and water it in.


----------



## M32075

Spot seeded my thin ,bald , and dead spots. Scratched the spots dropped seed covered with potting soil. Possible grub problem in the area between front door walk and driveway. Not green ,seed having a difficult time and dead old growth pulls up a little. I dug around no sign of grubs and put grubex down April 25. I got some grub killer granules I'll put down Wednesday and some vigoro fertilizer mostly urea expected rain Thursday.


----------



## M32075

Area with grub concern


----------



## M32075

Yesterday cut at 3 inches. Put down vigoro at bag rate and Bayer 24 hour grub control. Hand watered in. Finally had some rain last night 3/4 of a inch. Also put down my second application of Scott's crabgrass control in the backyard yard where I removed a pool to control POA. Did it last fall cut my POA by more than half .


----------



## M32075

Cut today still at 3 inches. Hand watered reseeded bald spots still no germination. Grass is overall darkening and filling in nicely.


----------



## Green

Looks awesome.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back at 3 inches. Hand watered reseeded areas starting to get some germination. Back zoysia definitely is lighter in color very little clippings.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks. I'm really surprised how much it has improved.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front overseed today at 2.5 inches . First lowered cut since seed drop. Definitely not going any lower cut it way to short on the hell strip I might even go back to 3. Dropped Scott's winter guard a little less then bag rate expecting rain tonight. Spot seed has germinated and hopefully fills in. Everything is filling in nicely and looking more mature.


----------



## M32075

Cut at 3 inches hand watered sunny area's. Expecting rain this Wednesday I might throw down some fertilizer late Tuesday on the fence if I should.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Expecting rain this Wednesday I might throw down some fertilizer late Tuesday on the fence if I should.


That'll be 6 days after the previous app by the time it gets rain, right? Really depends what "almost bag rate" was the last time. If it was 0.75 lb N or above, it's probably too soon and I'd wait until next week.

Also, I'd stop with the high Potassium now. TTTF is very snow-mold prone.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expecting rain this Wednesday I might throw down some fertilizer late Tuesday on the fence if I should.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be 6 days after the previous app by the time it gets rain, right? Really depends what "almost bag rate" was the last time. If it was 0.75 lb N or above, it's probably too soon and I'd wait until next week.
> 
> Also, I'd stop with the high Potassium now. TTTF is very snow-mold prone.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I will take your advice and hold off on the fertilizer. If I get another shot of rain next week maybe I'll put down the vigoro has less potassium. If no rain I'll probably hold off to last application after growth stops


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will take your advice and hold off on the fertilizer. If I get another shot of rain next week maybe I'll put down the vigoro has less potassium. If no rain I'll probably hold off to last application after growth stops


If you're in Zone 7a, or if your weather is like coastal CT, you probably have at least another 2 weeks (until late Oct or early Nov.) you can keep doing fertilizer based solely on average first frost date (but I don't know if you have local restrictions or anything that impact fertilizer in October or November). I have about another week here in inland CT (used to stop between the 14th and 18th of Oct since that's my average first frost, but realized I could keep going for another week most years without hurting anything, so I will be trying that this year for the first time. And I need it because I have rust fairly bad).


----------



## M32075

Lowered the cut today main front lawn down to 2.5 inches and hellstrip I stayed at 3. Staying with this for the rest of the season. Still cutting every 3rd day and hand pulled a couple of weeds. Put down half bag rate of vigoro fertilizer expecting half inch of rain today probably last application until top growth stops.


----------



## M32075

Half inch of rain last night. Cut front lawn at 2.5 inches hell strip at 3. Really responding good to last few fertilizer apps.


----------



## Green

I don't think you could have gotten better results than this with the overseed.
I think you need to update your front grass type in your profile to PR/TF.

I find "Summer" to be really dense. Yours looks like it's getting there already.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> I don't think you could have gotten better results than this with the overseed.
> I think you need to update your front grass type in your profile to PR/TF.
> 
> I find "Summer" to be really dense. Yours looks like it's getting there already.


I'm really happy and surprised how good it came out. Thanks to you and Chris from LI with your help and support. It was a struggle at times to say the least with a super dry soil bed , heat and lack of rain. My neighbor sprinkler pounding 1/3 of my lawn every night didn't help either but that's another story. I'm talking to my neighbor come spring to correct the situation. I spoke to him once this spring no action. Giving him one more chance if he chooses to ignore I'm putting up either a low 4 ft fence or low border bushes.


----------



## Chris LI

Sometimes, fences make the best neighbors.  
That turf is really looking thick! Keep up the N apps for another week. Our avg first frost is 10/31-11/1, which is a good indicator to stop feeding for the season. I'll be putting one more down, possibly two, if I'm able to get one down tomorrow.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> Sometimes, fences make the best neighbors.
> That turf is really looking thick! Keep up the N apps for another week. Our avg first frost is 10/31-11/1, which is a good indicator to stop feeding for the season. I'll be putting one more down, possibly two, if I'm able to get one down tomorrow.


The fertilizer I'm using has some slow release. I'm thinking I should call it quits now until top growth stops then one last drop. I'm thinking the slow release will wear out by first frost. You're thoughts?


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, fences make the best neighbors.
> That turf is really looking thick! Keep up the N apps for another week. Our avg first frost is 10/31-11/1, which is a good indicator to stop feeding for the season. I'll be putting one more down, possibly two, if I'm able to get one down tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The fertilizer I'm using has some slow release. I'm thinking I should call it quits now until top growth stops then one last drop. I'm thinking the slow release will wear out by first frost. You're thoughts?
Click to expand...

The slow release probably will not be used up by early November. But that is ok. It will either get used up between then and the end of the grass season, or some of it may hang around until Spring. That is fine. I would just keep the rate low for the application to minimize how much coated urea is applied at this time. Really not a big deal, but some people will try to tell you it is. I actually use slow release intentionally in my late season app to get a Spring boost (but I typically use methylene urea instead of coated stuff, because it requires microbial action and certain soil temps so it will not release after it gets cold).

I'm actually planning to apply (soon) a blend similar to yours with PCU and methylene urea as the slow release components to my family lawn in coastal CT (same weather as your area).


----------



## M32075

Cut the front lawn Friday at 2.5 and hellstrip at 3. Took out the electric edger did my last edging for the season. Dropped no fertilizer heavy rain today.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front at 3 inches rainy week could not get in my midweek cut was at 2.5 didn't want to cut more then 1/3 off. Can I leave it at 3 or try to lower? Cut the back at 3.5. Cut down elephant ears and pulled the bulps put in a box put in the basement hopefully that's the correct way first time doing it. On a side note picked up a 2017 Elantra se for my daughter her first car. Detailed it this Saturday still sore but came out good.


----------



## Chris LI

Nice color! (Lawn and car)


----------



## M32075

Thanks Chris! Cut the front at 3 inches did some edging and pulled out all the flowers. Back I cut at 2.5 final of the season and it's a wrap planning no winterizer. First cold front coming through this weekend . I do have a few spots on the lawn it looks like red thread or is it something else? Do I ignore?


----------



## Green

Wow, that does look like minor red thread. Probably due to cloudy days and moisture. I would keep an eye on it. You fertilized recently, right? So it should grow out before the end of the season if we get some sun. Maybe sharpen the mower blade if it needs it, and wipe it down with bleach while you're at it (always a good practice but no one does it; I did it for the first time recently because I had mold on my blade I wanted to install). You can probably still get away with very low rate N for a week or so (under 0.25 lb of fast release), despite the cold weather.

I think I see some KBG in there. (Hopefully not Triv.)


----------



## M32075

Last time I put down fertilizer was Oct 20 I'm still getting a little growth but don't think enough to outgrow red thread. Cold snap coming in tomorrow so forget about any growth moving forward and afraid to drop more nitrogen with cold front coming in and sticking around.


----------



## g-man

I would just sit back and do nothing.


----------



## M32075

g-man said:


> I would just sit back and do nothing.


Thanks I agree.


----------



## Green

Looking at the photo again, you might want to double check the grass in/around the red thread next time you go out on the lawn...just to make sure it's not some Poa Triv. It kind of looks like it, but hopefully it's KBG. If Triv, and if just isolated in a patch or two, I'd remove as much as you can by hand, before Winter.

@M32075


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Looking at the photo again, you might want to double check the grass in/around the red thread next time you go out on the lawn...just to make sure it's not some Poa Triv. It kind of looks like it, but hopefully it's KBG. If Triv, and if just isolated in a patch or two, I'd remove as much as you can by hand, before Winter.
> 
> @M32075


Thanks I will check it out this Friday way to cold now


----------



## M32075

Cut the front at 3 inches still have some growth. Was going to cut the back again but rain put a stop to that. Still waiting for my final nitrogen drop for the front lawn no nitrogen drop for the back.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front Saturday at 2.5 inches but not the hellstrip left at 3. Keeping it this height for rest of season. Hard to judge if still growing since it was a lowered cut. Cut the back at 2.5 hopefully final of season. Zoysia totally dormant cool grass still some growth backyard in full sun. Noticed a lot of nimble weed in the back going dormant spread like crazy in the cool season area not in zoysia area.


----------



## Green

Nick,

I had clippings the other day after 13 days on an area I thought might have stopped. That said, it's on the verge due to the soil temps in that area, so I will probably apply the winterizing app to that area before the next rain mid week. I'm ok with being very slightly early if the overall weather trend shows cooling temps...but I don't want to be more than a week early. It's probably going to be at least a week or two before your coldest area registers 40F.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Nick,
> 
> I had clippings the other day after 13 days on an area I thought might have stopped. That said, it's on the verge due to the soil temps in that area, so I will probably apply the winterizing app to that area before the next rain mid week. I'm ok with being very slightly early if the overall weather trend shows cooling temps...but I don't want to be more than a week early. It's probably going to be at least a week or two before your coldest area registers 40F.


I'm eyeballing the ten day forcast Looks like rain Sunday and Monday with a colder weather after. I might do my last drop on Saturday. I don't want to wait to much longer I'm afraid I might miss the window and the rain. I will check Saturday on the ten days out weather then make a decision.


----------



## Green

Yeah, with snow possible and low temps next week, I'm still not sure how this all might play out. I'll string it out and wait until near the last minute, but I'm not going to risk losing the chance.


----------



## Chris LI

Usually, the soil temps would have dropped enough by this weekend to think about a winterizer. However, it's been unseasonably warm. It's 55* now (air temp), and the lows have been in the mid 40's. A cold snap is predicted for Sunday, so they should start to decline, but it will take some time for the soil temp to drop. Your soil temps are probably a couple of degrees higher than mine, for FWIW. This might be another year of clippings being observed in December.


----------



## Green

Chris LI said:


> Usually, the soil temps would have dropped enough by this weekend to think about a winterizer. However, it's been unseasonably warm. It's 55* now (air temp), and the lows have been in the mid 40's. A cold snap is predicted for Sunday, so they should start to decline, but it will take some time for the soil temp to drop. Your soil temps are probably a couple of degrees higher than mine, for FWIW. This might be another year of clippings being observed in December.


What happened to you guys in 2015? I winterized on Dec. 21st that year because the soil stayed warmer than usual. What was it there, like January 1st?


----------



## Chris LI

Green said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, the soil temps would have dropped enough by this weekend to think about a winterizer. However, it's been unseasonably warm. It's 55* now (air temp), and the lows have been in the mid 40's. A cold snap is predicted for Sunday, so they should start to decline, but it will take some time for the soil temp to drop. Your soil temps are probably a couple of degrees higher than mine, for FWIW. This might be another year of clippings being observed in December.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to you guys in 2015? I winterized on Dec. 21st that year because the soil stayed warmer than usual. What was it there, like January 1st?
Click to expand...

I remember mowing (and picking up more clippings than leaves) in the second week of December that year. The ocean is a strong temperature moderator for us. In particular, for me because I'm near the south shore. My season is shifted later than NJ (at the same latitude) . For example, they will see 80's in May much more often than we would hit 70's, but their first frost will be much earlier. The difference is even more noticeable along the south shore barrier beaches. In May, the mainland of LI might hit mid-high 70's, but the barrier beaches might only hit high 50's, because the ocean is still cold. The ocean is warmer in September than in June.

I always get anxious in the spring because I see lawns north and west of me wake up more quickly than mine, and the the lagging forsythia bloom is a kick in the crotch (figuratively speaking). However, I see the lagging fall as a reward, especially since work for me is insane from April to September, and I get to spend a little more time on the lawn from mid-September, on.

FYI- the temp just dropped and is currently 50*, with the front coming through, and was 52* a half hour ago.


----------



## M32075

I cut the front Wed at 2.5 still had some clippings so no final nitrogen drop. But now snow on the lawn so no clue when or how to drop it. It might be a no go.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> I cut the front Wed at 2.5 still had some clippings so no final nitrogen drop. But now snow on the lawn so no clue when or how to drop it. It might be a no go.


Just be patient for it to melt, and then take the soil temp. If it's 40 or a couple of degrees under and there is rain in the forecast and no warm-up in sight, you're good to go. That's what I did before the snow...I didn't even check for clippings again, because I knew it was pretty much done. It was 40F (45 in one area, though), so I put it down anyway. I expect the ~4 inches of snow we got here to be gone in about a week.

Probably still about 2 weeks away for you to hit 40 degrees, though.


----------



## Chris LI

Green said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the front Wed at 2.5 still had some clippings so no final nitrogen drop. But now snow on the lawn so no clue when or how to drop it. It might be a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> Just be patient for it to melt, and then take the soil temp. If it's 40 or a couple of degrees under and there is rain in the forecast and no warm-up in sight, you're good to go. I expect the ~4 inches of snow we got here to be gone in about a week.
Click to expand...

^+1 The snow cover acts as a blanket, so the insulation will keep the ground from losing a little bit of heat for the time being. We're not really expecting it to drop into the 20's too much in the near future, either, so I think we're ok for a week or so. Some of my property melted off already, so I might be clear of snow before the weekend.

Nick, how much snow cover do you have?


----------



## Green

@Chris LI, it would seem like there would be an initial insulating effect, then a cooling effect as it melts and the cold water goes into the soil. Just a guess...I was wrong about the shape of the N-volatilization versus amount of rain curve.

Still hoping to winterize that coastal CT lawn soon...similar situation as Nick is in.


----------



## M32075

I'm hopeful this Sunday I can do my final drop expecting rain early next week. If some snow still on the ground I'll drop on top if need be. My front lawn doesn't get much sun this time of year it's all in the backyard. From the curb up only about 1/4 gets it you can see in the pictures how the front walkway still has ice on it 3/4 of it's length.


----------



## Chris LI

How did you do with the thaw out today? We peaked at 43* and 99% melted. Everything in the shade melted and the 1% that didn't melt was in the sun. Go figure. I hope you're good for this weekend. I think temps will be about right.


----------



## M32075

It was a cloudy day but warm enough most of the snow is gone. This Sunday I will do my final cut then drop some nitrogen looking like 50% showers for Monday through Wednesday. If it's changes to no rain I will hand water in. I hope it rains my neighbors think I'm totally nuts when I rip out the spreader and hand watering my lawn in December. But come spring there asking me why is your lawn so green and full mine looks blotchy and dormant. I always felt like it's the little things and patience that made my lawn look the best. Extremely difficult to be patient when you want results tomorrow but I'm learning. I didn't know my new hobby would be so stressful and mostly controlled by mother nature but in the big picture I do enjoy it and always great full for everyone's help and advice. Even my wife patted me on my back this fall while taking a walk in the neighborhood and said we have the best lawn around. Now if I can only talk her into a sprinkler system with out the built-in pool argument I be golden.


----------



## M32075

Cut front 2.5 inches hell strip at 3. Below freezing outside half of lawn in the shade is somewhat frozen. Dropped some vigoro 29/0/4 fertilizer in the front a little heavier than bag rate to finish the bag. Expecting two day warm up high 50,s with rain. Definitely late for the drop so hope for the best. It's a wrap to spring.


----------



## M32075

Noticed this today a little red thread. Had a breakout late fall chose not to do anything. I'm guessing a early spring drop of fertilizer to help grow out? I'm not a big fan of early spring fertilizer is it necessary?


----------



## Green

@M32075, I saw one spot of it last January (very wet Winter). I had never seen it in Winter before. It cleared up on it's own. But it was small.

I would hit only the spots and immediately adjacent areas with 0.05 lb/M of foliar ammonium sulfate (or urea or Miracle Gro, etc.) in early March. If it doesn't go away two weeks later, repeat.

I would also feed 0.25 lb/M everywhere in late April and again in early May, late May, and June, due to the fact that the lawn is new. At least 0.75 lb/M in total this Spring from synthetics, but broken up over time. You won't make it through Summer with new grass being unfed. Next year, you can move more toward organics, but new grass should get a decent Spring meal.

I would also consider starting a preventative biofungicide regimen in March or April, given your history and grass type. I find it decreases red thread noticeably.

Just my take.


----------



## M32075

Forsythia bloom located around the corner from my house seems early totally unprepared. Hopefully this weekend I'll pickup some dimension granular give a light rack and apply. I did spray the other day a handful of weeds in the front some wild onion in the back with Ortho weed killer. Last few years crabgrass and weed pressure has been extremely low using prevention and spot weed killer.


----------



## g-man

It seems early, but the timing is right. http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=7&offset=0&zip=46037


----------



## M32075

Hand racked the front lawn just to pick up the the blades give it a little air then cut at 2.5 inches. Sprayed a few hidden small weeds pulled a few in the beds. Roundup in the sidewalks and curbs small grass n weeds. Backyard cut at 2.5 then power racked it's mostly zoysia then cut again. Two big bags of thatch picked up. I ordered a bag of pre M with deminsion no 
fertilizer Thursday not sure when it's coming. I do have some leftover from last year I can put it down tomorrow in the front should at least cover the hellstrip maybe some more.


----------



## M32075

Put down deminsion pre M front yard lowest rate with leftover from last year. Expecting rain tomorrow


----------



## M32075

Cut the back yard lowered one notch down to 3 on lawnmower keeping it there for the season. Put down granular dimension pre M no fertilizer also just before the rain. I did notice POA coming up by hardly used side gate path even after a couple of late summer pre M applications. Going to kill that section off probably next week and seed end of season unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## M32075

Put down moss out in a section of the front lawn that gets no sun from house shade spot spray a few weeds. Front lawn is awake in the sun area's nice green color. With Corona running rampant in my area not going shopping for fertilizer have to check this weekend my options that I have in the garage. Want to give it a light feeding because of a fall over seed


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back. Reshaped the front beds pulled out the moss turned and put down preen. Wanted to put down some fertilizer on the front but limited choice didn't want to make a store run with Corona buzzing around my town. My choices Milo,Scott's fall, screaming green and doctor earth . I did find a old bag of Scott's with crabgrass prevention I got from a friend many years ago put that down bag rate. Half of it was like rocks but got enough out of the bag .


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Half of it was like rocks but got enough out of the bag .


Might be able to also break down and use the rest, too.

Note, the Pendi at bag rate lasts 2 months.


----------



## Chris LI

How much N does that deliver?

You might need to wait a little bit, but I would go with Screamin' Green since it should release at the temps we currently have, and follow up with Milo for the next app.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> How much N does that deliver?
> 
> You might need to wait a little bit, but I would go with Screamin' Green since it should release at the temps we currently have, and follow up with Milo for the next app.


I'm not sure how much N it delivered but I'm sure it's high typical Scott's fertilizer. I never put down fertilizer this early let alone Scott's always Milo but I guess I got caught up in the moment and wanted to get something down it's mostly a new lawn has to be hungry. After I put the Scott's down of course I was second guessing.


----------



## M32075

Grub ex should I put it down today? Expecting a good rain tomorrow or is it to early


----------



## Chris LI

M32075 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much N does that deliver?
> 
> You might need to wait a little bit, but I would go with Screamin' Green since it should release at the temps we currently have, and follow up with Milo for the next app.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much N it delivered but I'm sure it's high typical Scott's fertilizer. I never put down fertilizer this early let alone Scott's always Milo but I guess I got caught up in the moment and wanted to get something down it's mostly a new lawn has to be hungry. After I put the Scott's down of course I was second guessing.
Click to expand...

We can work the numbers if you still have the bag and can pull info off the it. We would need the NPK values, weight of material and how many sq ft it was spread over. Sometimes, the bag will state "delivers X lbs of N per 1000". If it's already tossed out, we can guesstimate 1 lb of N, to be on the safe side. Most products deliver 0.75-0.9 lbs N at bag rate, with a few out of that range (i.e Espoma 15-0-5 = 0.6 lbs.)


----------



## M32075

Cut the front lawn scratced a few bald spots dropped seed on them. Sprayed a couple of weeds lawn is look good. Raked out a little old red thread that turned yellow. Got all the lawn furniture out of the garage put on the patio a little early this year but needed room. Ordered a 18ft round salt water pool from the pool factory today should be delivered by end of week going into the garage. Sadly power lines are in my backyard so limited size and placement options.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front lawn been cutting twice a week. Cut the back been cutting once a week. Put down dieses ex in the front at cure rate not looking to good hopefully it helps. Put down a bag of pellet lime and grubex front and back got a nice rain today. Next rainy day I'll drop Milo in the front, backyard zoysia still not fully awake in the backyard so no fertilizer.


----------



## M32075

Put down milorganite bag rate front Friday nice soaking rain Friday . Today cut front and back then problems with the blower would not start. It's a cheap 12 year old poulan it's been giving me start problems time to replace this week. Started the echo gas trimmer ran out of string good thing I had a spool of line in the garage. The echo new problem is I turn it sideways to edge it stalls after a few minutes. Trying to live with it. Planted a raised herb garden and trimmed the back small tree. Elephant ears finally popped should start taking off soon. Need to fertilize the back lawn next rain it's mostly zoysia so no rush. Spoke to pool installer coming before end of month to put up 18 foot round. I need the pool out of my garage it's choking me .


----------



## M32075

Bought a new Stihl gas hand held blower at a local dealer under $200 hopefully I get a few years out of it. Earlier in the week put Milo down in the backyard at bag rate got a decent rain on the overnight and a little in the front to finish the bag. Did a cut front and back now sitting in the yard trying to figure out what I'm doing after pool installation.


----------



## Green

Any pics from 2020 yet?


----------



## M32075

After a rough weekend had some dental work done Friday I had a chance after work to cut the lawn. Put down disease X at curative rate in the front will water in tomorrow morning. Front lawn looking decent definitely thicker as it matures


----------



## M32075




----------



## TheWestminsterClub

Hey Nick seems like your doing awesome. The lack of rain and temperatures we have had lately has been hard. Did my Reno Sept 2019 as well I'm on Long Island so I'm in the same situation need to help ensure this grass farm matures makes it through the summer.


----------



## Green

Looks like it's a success. Wasn't your old blend looking pretty rough this time last year?


----------



## M32075

TheWestminsterClub said:


> Hey Nick seems like your doing awesome. The lack of rain and temperatures we have had lately has been hard. Did my Reno Sept 2019 as well I'm on Long Island so I'm in the same situation need to help ensure this grass farm matures makes it through the summer.


 Thanks for the compliments. Summer has definitely kicked in high gear already on long island. Heat and no rain for a few weeks I definitely noticed lawns in my neighborhood going downhill earlier then usual. I'm at this point just trying to keep it alive.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Looks like it's a success. Wasn't your old blend looking pretty rough this time last year?


Yes my PRG lawn last summer was showing disease stress that I never got under control and totally collapsed by August


----------



## M32075

Spayed sedge hammer on the front lawn something I been battling on and off over the years. I been watering the front with two impact sprinklers set up in the corners every other morning for 30 mins seems to be getting good head to head coverage. I did notice my neighbor cut down two trees on his hell strip so now I'm getting full sun from 8 am to dusk. It's going to be interesting how the front lawn holds up now.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Spayed sedge hammer on the front lawn something I been battling on and off over the years. I been watering the front with two impact sprinklers set up in the corners every other morning for 30 mins seems to be getting good head to head coverage. I did notice my neighbor cut down two trees on his hell strip so now I'm getting full sun from 8 am to dusk. It's going to be interesting how the front lawn holds up now.


Sledgehammer and Prosedge (Halosulfuron-Methyl) are good choices for Tall Fescue.

I hear that Sulfentrazone (more common in big stores like HD) can be rough on Tall Fescue and kill it if it's stressed. In fact, Sulfosulfuron, which I believe is related, can be used to kill Tall Fescue.

Edit: I got it backwards. Halosulfuron-methyl and Sulfosulfuron are the two that are related. But the latter is stronger, and rough on Tall Fescue. So is Sulfentrazone, but it has a different chemical structure.
https://bioone.org/journals/Weed-Technology/volume-26/issue-3/WT-D-11-00168.1/Sulfonylurea-Herbicides-Fate-in-Soil--Dissipation-Mobility-and-Other/10.1614/WT-D-11-00168.1.short


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back lawn. Put Milo bag rate on the back and Dr Earth in the front that I found in the garage. Found this all over the front lawn not thrilled. Staying on top of my fungicides so frustrated . Same problem as last year seems like.


----------



## Green

Can you tell what that is?


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Can you tell what that is?


 I'm thinking possible red thread that is drying out. Be honest I have no clue I looked at fungus pictures can't get a match.


----------



## M32075

Found out I have dollar spot. Found it this morning. Sprayed Bayer fungicide will follow-up in two weeks with another application. Bottle says will cover up to 5000 SQ feet I sprayed 1000 almost empty.


----------



## Green

Does that stuff still have a heat warning on the bottle? It did when it was Bayer. I think it used an oil surfactant. Not sure if they changed the recipe.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Does that stuff still have a heat warning on the bottle? It did when it was Bayer. I think it used an oil surfactant. Not sure if they changed the recipe.


if I remember correctly under 85 degrees


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back reapplied preen in the beds. Found a couple of small crabgrass in the hell strip hand pulled. Dollar spot is looking under control keeping a eye on it.


----------



## Chris LI

How is everything holding up with the heat/humidity? I'm starting to see significant stress in my sunny areas, which is about 1-2 weeks earlier than usual.


----------



## M32075

Just in the last two days I'm definitely dealing with stress . I'm hoping for some relief soon but not looking good. I nice downpour last night added up to a half inch of rain I'll take it.


----------



## Chris LI

M32075 said:


> up to a half inch of rain I'll take it.


You and me, both! We got another 0.25" or so today.


----------



## M32075

Put disease X down at curative rate front lawn and watering in. Front lawn is hanging on with a brutal hot and humid summer so far. Trying to stay on top of disease and lack of rain. Backyard zoysia is pretty much idiot proof haven't watered yet loves the heat and no disease. Times like this I like zoysia the other nine months can't stomach it.


----------



## M32075

Interesting week I'm having. Had the pool installation this week everyone is happy. Room in my garage finally and front lawn is looking much better with some cooler weather and some cloud cover. Bad news no electricity I think 6 days after a storm blew in. Have a generator I bought 8 years ago sat in a box buried in the garage thankfully it works. Doing 48 hour oil changes after first 5 hour oil change running 24/7. Our problem in my development is power lines location is in our backyard's we are always the last to get repaired. We are on schedule for Wednesday morning for electric but don't trust them but hopefull. I have a big pile of sod in my yard I need removed but in no rush every person to do the job is super busy with storm cleanup.I will wait a few months. Can't run the pool filter generator is not strong enough to turn the pump over.


----------



## Chris LI

If you can, chain up the generator. After Sandy, I heard of low lifes stealing them in the middle of the night. They would take old beat up lawnmowers and run the engines, so the homeowners wouldn't hear it turn off, to give enough time to do the switcheroo to make their getaway.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> If you can, chain up the generator. After Sandy, I heard of low lifes stealing them in the middle of the night. They would take old beat up lawnmowers and run the engines, so the homeowners wouldn't hear it turn off, to give enough time to do the switcheroo to make their getaway.


if have heard those rumors also but hopefully there not true. I live in a safe quiet upper middle class neighborhood with a six foot fence locked from the inside so hopefully I'll have no issues.


----------



## M32075

I got my electricity back few days ago big relief long 8 days. Finally got a cut In today front and back with the new pool installation,no electricity and work it's been awhile definitely broke the 1/3 rule. Dropped some organic fertilizer a friend dropped off said he got it from home depot on the front only see how it plays out almost all slow release. This might be my new summer fertilizer because of the slow release compared to Milo.


----------



## Green

You found the Scotts Milo clone! 
https://www.dispatch.com/article/20150403/NEWS/304039742

Let us know what it's like. Like you said, it seems to be more slow release than Milo.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> You found the Scotts Milo clone!
> https://www.dispatch.com/article/20150403/NEWS/304039742
> 
> Let us know what it's like. Like you said, it seems to be more slow release than Milo.


Thanks for the article it all makes sense my friend works for Scott's. I bought a bunch of Scott's stock looking forward to the marijuana legalization to cash in. Going slow but I'm thinking it's a new tax revenue for states so eventually it will happen.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> You found the Scotts Milo clone!
> https://www.dispatch.com/article/20150403/NEWS/304039742
> 
> Let us know what it's like. Like you said, it seems to be more slow release than Milo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the article it all makes sense my friend works for Scott's. I bought a bunch of Scott's stock looking forward to the marijuana legalization to cash in. Going slow but I'm thinking it's a new tax revenue for states so eventually it will happen.
Click to expand...

I just don't get why your bag has that NV address at the bottom. I actually looked it up and got no results for the name of the company, or that address. Weird. Just a bunch of investment/holdings/financial companies/banks at that address.

The bags I saw here had the Ohio address.

Maybe you can find out from your friend.


----------



## M32075

Today I cut the front lawn and de thatched. Got 3 bags of thatch was expecting less. Put down about 3 pounds of summer tall fescue I had leftover from last fall and some peat moss in a few areas. Also put down Bayer granulated fungus control and Milo. Lawn definitely looks much better this fall then last happy with the season so far. The Scott's Milo clone I wasn't that impressed with at all. No dark green color like Milo and not much growth response.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> The Scott's Milo clone I wasn't that impressed with at all. No dark green color like Milo and not much growth response.


Sounds good for warm weather use, and expected due to it mostly being slow release (7.5% fast) unlike Milo (which is over 40% fast release).


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scott's Milo clone I wasn't that impressed with at all. No dark green color like Milo and not much growth response.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good for warm weather use, and expected due to it mostly being slow release (7.5% fast) unlike Milo (which is over 40% fast release).
Click to expand...

 I agree totally. Still have a half of bag leftover probably use around memorial day


----------



## M32075

Did my first cut yesterday definitely broke the 1/3 rule. Cut one notch higher then usual probably cut it Monday one notch down. Good germination on overseed and some damaged areas I put more seed down. Looking good probably drop Milo bag rate this week before rain. I did run sprinkler for two weeks a few times a day no rain at all.


----------



## M32075

Lowered the cut today one notch put down Milo bag rate expecting rain next few days. Trimmed back my neighbors two trees next to driveway tired of berries and flowers on the car. Closed the pool it's a wrap definitely should of closed earlier but to keep peace with the family I pushed it off. Backyard zoysia definitely starting to lighten up in color. Big pile of zoysia sod in the back half removed. Guy came to remove last week took half never came back to complete but I didn't pay him so see what happens. I think the weight of zoysia sod knocked him out.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Big pile of zoysia sod in the back half removed. Guy came to remove last week took half never came back to complete but I didn't pay him so see what happens. I think the weight of zoysia sod knocked him out.


Was he using it, or disposing of it?


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big pile of zoysia sod in the back half removed. Guy came to remove last week took half never came back to complete but I didn't pay him so see what happens. I think the weight of zoysia sod knocked him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Was he using it, or disposing of it?
Click to expand...

Disposing he's a demo guy with a big truck


----------



## M32075

Pile of grass is removed I have to look through the garage see if I have any seed. I think I have Pennington tall fescue laying around I'll throw it down hopefully it pops so late in the season.


----------



## Chief Brody

I know this is your cool season journal, but do you have a journal or at least pics of your Zoysia lawn? I have Zoysia in my front yard and am curious what it looks like mixed with something else.


----------



## M32075

Chief Brody said:


> I know this is your cool season journal, but do you have a journal or at least pics of your Zoysia lawn? I have Zoysia in my front yard and am curious what it looks like mixed with something else.
> [/q When I bought this house it had a zoysia cool season mix. It gets full sun all day but sadly previous owner over seeded with a north east mix that has fine fescue that goes dormant in the sun and PRG that grows very fast compared to zoysia. If you want to try and match the zoysia I would go with a dwarf tall fescue I'm thinking. I have done nothing to my backyard lawn but cut short to try and get zoysia to spread and knock down the cool season lawn. I'm trying to do the opposite of Chris from LI. I only feed it organic fertilizer twice a year in July and August to push the zoysia. Be honest it only looks good 3 months out of the year but it really is a idiot proof grass. No weeds ,no fungus and very little inputs. It's getting cool now so zoysia is turning yellow cool season grass is taking off.


----------



## M32075

Quick cut today in the front hopefully this weekend get the back 10 days since last backyard cut. Front is looking good after light over seed filling in getting plush. Milo started kicking in getting good growth. One area in the hell strip coming back seems to be a on going problem area. My neighbor cuts his zoysia mix super low and cuts my hell strip about 6 feet down doesn't help the situation.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front looking really good this fall. Cut the back it was desperately needed. Found a small bag of pennington tall fescue seed put it down where the sod from pool installation was hopeful it takes this late in the season.


----------



## Chris LI

On L.I., we have a nice long fall, compared to the interior. I seeded kbg around this time 2 years ago, after building a deck in a shady back yard and I was OK. I assume your backyard is sunny, with the zoysia patch, so you should be OK. Just keep at it.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> On L.I., we have a nice long fall, compared to the interior. I seeded kbg around this time 2 years ago, after building a deck in a shady back yard and I was OK. I assume your backyard is sunny, with the zoysia patch, so you should be OK. Just keep at it.


 thanks Chris. Yes in sun from 9 am to dusk so should get mature enough to survive the winter. It's one area that is mostly cool season grass and nimble weed. Next August I'm doing a full reno there my problem is to kill the nimble weed it's dormant in August from lack of water can I kill it while dormant?


----------



## Chris LI

I don't think you will have a successful kill if it's dormant. I would opt to crutch it along with water (and a little fertilizer) going into summer and start killing in July with fallowing. Hopefully, that would help you to kill it before it has a chance to go dormant.


----------



## M32075

Scratch seeded a few front lawn areas that were thin only a handful of spots. Hand watering the reseeded area in the back few times a day


----------



## M32075

9 days since I put down seed on pool sod removed area zero germination. Should I be concerned


----------



## M32075

I have some germination in the back yard sod pool area. Front lawn looks good a great fall season. Finally a couple of good soaking rains definitely needed.


----------



## M32075

Cut front and back lawn. Front looking fantastic do have squirrels digging holes all over I guess I'll deal with it in the spring. Do have a few areas in the house shade area with a little fungus stress with high humidity and area won't dry out. Back yard zoysia grass is definitely slowing down getting light in color. Seed area in the back germinated but not great most of the seed didn't the seed was probably in my garage a few years. Did drop Scott winterizer on it hopefully will thicken up.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front lawn and did my last edging for the season. Pulled out all my flowers the frost over the weekend knocked them partly down. Trimmed all the front bushes last of the season. Lawn looks good had over 3 inches of rain during the week. Did notice red thread today same as last fall


----------



## M32075

Cut front and back put down one bag of lime . Home depot had no stock go figure all holiday decorations . Still have red thread in the front same as last fall.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back. Backyard zoysia is almost fully dormant the cool grass mixed in still growing and green in a nutshell it looks like a hot mess. The front is still growing but definitely slowing down looking good except for some red thread. I have a bag of Scott's fall fertilizer my friend dropped off not sure if I'm going to drop on the front when the pause happens on the fence about it. My old craftsman honda powered lawnmower is slowly falling apart. The motor is built proof it's the rest that's getting shaky. I might upgrade for a honda.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back yesterday cleaned up the beds and a quick edging. Growth is finished from what I can tell not much clippings collected. I didn't do a final fertilizer drop still on the fence about it.


----------



## M32075

Spring has sprung washed off the back patio after picking up the dog droppings all over the back yard. Walked the property picking up branches and garbage. Ordered Scott's weed ex crabgrass preventer with no fertilizer not a big fan of it but all I could get my go to was out of stock. The front lawn has ton of snow mold I'll rake it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## M32075

Hand raked the front lawn and detached the back zoysia. Cut front and back. Looking like a warm week ahead probably dropping crabgrass preventer next weekend.


----------



## M32075

Cut the backyard zoysia down one notch to #3 probably keeping it there for the season. Still dormant will be for awhile. Sprayed a few weeds in the fall reseeding area looks horrible will deal with it come the fall


----------



## M32075

Put down crabgrass preventer down today expecting about a inch of rain tonight. A little early forsythia bushes haven't bloomed yet.


----------



## Togo

@M32075 love the thread, and the lawn looked awesome on those photos at the end of last year. I took lots of notes off your work as I'm coming into the first spring off a reno as well and trying to get my timing of treatment right. Looks like you had a lot of success so I'm gonna try to mimic a lot of what you did.


----------



## M32075

Togo said:


> @M32075 love the thread, and the lawn looked awesome on those photos at the end of last year. I took lots of notes off your work as I'm coming into the first spring off a reno as well and trying to get my timing of treatment right. Looks like you had a lot of success so I'm gonna try to mimic a lot of what you did.


Thank you for the compliments. It's my new hobby as I'm getting older and slowing down somewhat. So far I'm really enjoying it, reading learning and keeping a journal to look back on what I did and the results. The most important thing to do now is get a crabgrass preventer with no fertilizer down really soon within the next two weeks. You can order from amazon the big box stores don't carry it. I got mine from Hicks a nursery in nassau county. I do recommend you starting a journal for your progress it really helped me out.


----------



## Togo

M32075 said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @M32075 love the thread, and the lawn looked awesome on those photos at the end of last year. I took lots of notes off your work as I'm coming into the first spring off a reno as well and trying to get my timing of treatment right. Looks like you had a lot of success so I'm gonna try to mimic a lot of what you did.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. It's my new hobby as I'm getting older and slowing down somewhat. So far I'm really enjoying it, reading learning and keeping a journal to look back on what I did and the results. The most important thing to do now is get a crabgrass preventer with no fertilizer down really soon within the next two weeks. You can order from amazon the big box stores don't carry it. I got mine from Hicks a nursery in nassau county. I do recommend you starting a journal for your progress it really helped me out.
Click to expand...

Funny you mention that, I just came in from dropping a 3 month dose of Prodiamine on the lawn.

Last year I pretty much didn't have any time to do much so I didn't start a journal, which would have helped a lot, but I at least had built a plan the year prior to get me to where I am now. I just started mine for this year as I'm figuring out what's my best course of action getting the lawn ready for summer stress. Saw lots of good recommendations and practices in your thread for the fert schedule which was one area I really didn't know what direction to go before.

Either way keep it up cause your lawn looks great and I'm sure it'll progress nicely.


----------



## M32075

Sprayed some weeds in the backyard area that was re seeded late fall it was the pool installation dumping ground. It was mostly hairy bitter and a few unknown weeds also a few weeds around the property really no weed pressure. Cut the front and back really little growth at all cold spring so far.


----------



## M32075

Went to home depot mulch bags 5 for $10. Sprayed some weeds ,grass coming through the seems of cement and at the curb. Grass is slow to come awake this year first warm week so far but I also didn't do a final fertilizer drop last winter could be the reason.


----------



## g-man

Can you do a zoom in image of the yellow area if the lawn ( left side of the walkway)? Like a get on your knees picture.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Put down crabgrass preventer down today expecting about a inch of rain tonight. A little early forsythia bushes haven't bloomed yet.


You'll catch the early-germinating Spring broadleaf weeds with the early app.

This one really needs a split app, though. If you used the above at 2 lb/M, you will need to follow up with another 2 lb/M about 7 weeks after the first app, because it only lasts about 2 months. (You can perhaps cheat a bit and apply the second app a little heavier, like 2.5 lb/M to last into August.) but this one really needs a split app...Pendi has a shorter residual versus Dimension (and of course versus Prodiamine). I don't know why Scotts doesn't tell people this...they could sell twice as much product. That's the disadvantage. The advantage is that Pendi is substantially better than Dimension against many broadleaf weeds, and better than Prodiamine against some. (Got Horseweed? Pendi will go a long way to reducing the crop if a barrier is maintained through most of the Spring and Summer.)

A cost-effective method is to apply Scotts Step 1 as your second app, to combine your fert and second pre-M into one.


----------



## M32075

g-man said:


> Can you do a zoom in image of the yellow area if the lawn ( left side of the walkway)? Like a get on your knees picture.


----------



## g-man

Hmm. If you zoom in you will notice that the new leaves (not cut) look good and healthy. Anything that has a cut looks yellow and not growing. I dont see signs of a fungus. Consider dropping some fast nitrogen in that small area just to see how it responds.


----------



## M32075

g-man said:


> Hmm. If you zoom in you will notice that the new leaves (not cut) look good and healthy. Anything that has a cut looks yellow and not growing. I dont see signs of a fungus. Consider dropping some fast nitrogen in that small area just to see how it responds.


 I don't have any fast release 46/0/0 on hand can I just use miracle grow mixed with water


----------



## Togo

M32075 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. If you zoom in you will notice that the new leaves (not cut) look good and healthy. Anything that has a cut looks yellow and not growing. I dont see signs of a fungus. Consider dropping some fast nitrogen in that small area just to see how it responds.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any fast release 46/0/0 on hand can I just use miracle grow mixed with water
Click to expand...

I know Olsens Nursery in Nesconset has it and call the SiteOne in Bethpage because I saw online they have in stock.


----------



## M32075

Togo said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. If you zoom in you will notice that the new leaves (not cut) look good and healthy. Anything that has a cut looks yellow and not growing. I dont see signs of a fungus. Consider dropping some fast nitrogen in that small area just to see how it responds.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any fast release 46/0/0 on hand can I just use miracle grow mixed with water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Olsens Nursery in Nesconset has it and call the SiteOne in Bethpage because I saw online they have in stock.
Click to expand...

 I called site one in Bethpage it's one town over all they had was a 50 pound bag way to much for me it will be laying in the garage for at least a decade but thanks for the heads up on siteone I will be visiting in the future.


----------



## Togo

@M32075 I know what you mean, I have bags of bio-solid fert that's been in my shed for 3 years now as I've scaled back heavily it's use due to my P levels. The guys over there are really friendly and knowledgeable, definitely recommend.


----------



## M32075

Power washed the driveway ,stoop and pavers with a mini green works electric power washer I got at lowes on clearance last winter for $50 did the job. Put down one bag of lime front and back also 5 pounds of screaming green I got free a few years ago on the front.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Local garden centers should have the small Epsoma bags of urea, they are 5 lbs bags. I've found if you call and ask for grape fertilizer, this is what most of them call it. I picked 3 up last year to do my winterizer app.


----------



## M32075

Sprayed handful of weeds that are popping up yesterday dropped in backyard pool demo area scotts pre m with fertilizer I had laying in the garage to try and get some growth it's thin and weeds filling in. I will keep it alive this summer to keep killing weeds then re seed this fall


----------



## M32075

Jconnelly6b said:


> Local garden centers should have the small Epsoma bags of urea, they are 5 lbs bags. I've found if you call and ask for grape fertilizer, this is what most of them call it. I picked 3 up last year to do my winterizer app.


Thanks for the heads up I will take a look. I looked on Amazon extremely expensive for what you get


----------



## Chris LI

M32075 said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local garden centers should have the small Epsoma bags of urea, they are 5 lbs bags. I've found if you call and ask for grape fertilizer, this is what most of them call it. I picked 3 up last year to do my winterizer app.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up I will take a look. I looked on Amazon extremely expensive for what you get
Click to expand...

Hey Nick,

All Pro Horticulture in Lindenhurst is a good source for urea. They are a large turf supplier, but have a small counter area and sell to the public. A 50 lb. bag might seem a lot, but you will find yourself using it if you have it.

Another option if you don't mind spraying urea is DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid)which is the additive used for newer diesel vehicles (separate tank from the fuel tank). I don't recall the mix concentrations, but a search on TLF should turn up some good results.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local garden centers should have the small Epsoma bags of urea, they are 5 lbs bags. I've found if you call and ask for grape fertilizer, this is what most of them call it. I picked 3 up last year to do my winterizer app.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up I will take a look. I looked on Amazon extremely expensive for what you get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Nick,
> 
> All Pro Horticulture in Lindenhurst is a good source for urea. They are a large turf supplier, but have a small counter area and sell to the public. A 50 lb. bag might seem a lot, but you will find yourself using it if you have it.
> 
> Another option if you don't mind spraying urea is DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid)which is the additive used for newer diesel vehicles (separate tank from the fuel tank). I don't recall the mix concentrations, but a search on TLF should turn up some good results.
Click to expand...

All pro I googled them the place looks impressive. My front yard is cool season probably only around 900 square feet it's the only place I would use urea my backyard is big but it's zoysia I wouldn't use it there. Just don't see me using it much to justify a big bag my garage is packed solid. Plus I'm loaded with a ton of half bags of fertilizer and just scored 7 bags of Milo for $9 each I'm good for awhile.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back power washed the back patio. Leveled 3 holes in the backyard zoysia still asleep back there. Edged front beds put some preen down. Front is greening up but not that full this spring looks like a lot of dead grass in there should of detached this spring.


----------



## Togo

That front lawn is looking great already!


----------



## M32075

Togo said:


> That front lawn is looking great already!


Thanks it's getting better got a good bounce with the screamin green a nice soaking rain and warmer weather


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back lawn put down grubex expecting a good rain tonight. Spoke to my neighbor about his sprinkler system hammering my house with water says he's going to fix it see what happens.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back put some mulch in the back patio flower bed and put down preen expecting rain Monday night. Grass looking ok not to thrilled I think I need to lower the cut. Going to spray feature this week on the front first time ever. Back zoysia waking up slowly also elephant ear bulbs in the back flower pots. Two close up pictures are from the front lawn.


----------



## Green

Nick,

How are your Potassium levels? I've found grass to be more disease-prone when the levels aren't sufficient.


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> Nick,
> 
> How are your Potassium levels? I've found grass to be more disease-prone when the levels aren't sufficient.


No clue never had a soil test. I stopped using scotts fall fertilizer because of the high potassium.


----------



## M32075

Sprayed feature on my front lawn today first time. I used one tablespoon to a gallon and a half of warm water just barely covered. I need to add a little more water next time. I definitely need to practice my spraying technique it's the first time I did this. It called for 1 or 2 oz for a gallon of water for 1000sq ft. I didn't have a scale I did a tablespoon see how it comes out


----------



## M32075

After a overnight rain and cool temperatures woke up to this. The yearly fungus battle has begun. I'll drop some fungicide this weekend hopefully even tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## g-man

M32075 said:


> After a overnight rain and cool temperatures woke up to this. The yearly fungus battle has begun. I'll drop some fungicide this weekend hopefully even tomorrow if weather permits.


Not fungus. Spiderwebs.


----------



## M32075

g-man said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a overnight rain and cool temperatures woke up to this. The yearly fungus battle has begun. I'll drop some fungicide this weekend hopefully even tomorrow if weather permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fungus. Spiderwebs.
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's all over my front and back lawn and I mean all over


----------



## g-man

The dew drops in the image are not levitating in the air. They are attached to the spiderweb. You have garden spiders all over your lawn. It is very common to have. Further, if it was Dollar spot, you will also see a lot of damage to the leaves. These are green.


----------



## M32075

g-man said:


> The dew drops in the image are not levitating in the air. They are attached to the spiderweb. You have garden spiders all over your lawn. It is very common to have. Further, if it was Dollar spot, you will also see a lot of damage to the leaves. These are green.


Thanks for the information should I spray my lawn for spiders or just ignore


----------



## g-man

Ignore. They are harmless.


----------



## M32075

Cut front and back sprayed feature on the front at 2 tablespoon to 2 gallons of hot water.


----------



## M32075

Put down Scotts disease EX on the front at cure rate and watered in. Started taking out backyard furniture out of the garage need room to run electric to the new pool. Not looking forward to it I have to dig about a 15 ft trench through zoysia grass last time I did it bent the shovel. Also going to install about 24 led high-hats in the house shouldn't be that bad it's a ranch house.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front / back lawn sprayed feature 4 tablespoons to a little over 2 gallons in the front. Tomorrow electric project starts going into the attic on a full sun day never fun and trenching in zoysia not looking forward to it. Trying to keep the wife at bay she's trying to talk me into putting a extension on the house when I'm trying to retire.


----------



## Chris LI

M32075 said:


> Cut the front / back lawn sprayed feature 4 tablespoons to a little over 2 gallons in the front. Tomorrow electric project starts going into the attic on a full sun day never fun and trenching in zoysia not looking forward to it. Trying to keep the wife at bay she's trying to talk me into putting a extension on the house when I'm trying to retire.


Tell her that it will be more to clean and less $$$ for her hobbies. If the kids are already moved out, see if you can "re-purpose" any vacant bedrooms.


----------



## M32075

Chris LI said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the front / back lawn sprayed feature 4 tablespoons to a little over 2 gallons in the front. Tomorrow electric project starts going into the attic on a full sun day never fun and trenching in zoysia not looking forward to it. Trying to keep the wife at bay she's trying to talk me into putting a extension on the house when I'm trying to retire.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her that it will be more to clean and less $$$ for her hobbies. If the kids are already moved out, see if you can "re-purpose" any vacant bedrooms.
Click to expand...

I downsized a few years ago when my two oldest daughter's finished college and moved into NYC my little one is off to college in a few months so absolutely no reason for a extension now I can afford to retire in this house no issues. I don't need the room for two of us.


----------



## M32075

What's going on in the front lawn


----------



## M32075

I finished my electrical project it was not easy but complete. By day two my mind was yes my body was in full no . I been cutting the front twice a week not much growth back once a week. Zero rain for a few weeks battling heat stress and I think a fungus. I sprayed Bayer fungicide in the front and put down Milo front and back expecting some rain memorial day weekend. Also opened the pool last weekend went well


----------



## M32075

Been busy with work and a few projects around the house. I been cutting the front twice a week back once a week. Front looks good today I hand raked Dead PRG seed heads and stalks that drive me crazy some came out. Back zoysia almost fully awake it's getting there it's a low input area I fertilize twice a year organic and let nature water it. I finished my interior high hat light project the whole house is high hats now also added a bathroom fan and 4 heads of backyard spot lights. Also brought electric to the pool pump all a miserable job but complete. Planted a few flowers and last few pictures is my back disaster of a extremely late seed of the area the pool installation sod was dumped. Need to deal with it this late summer.


----------



## M32075

Put down disease EX cure rate front only it's looking a little off especially summer TTTF areas. Been cutting the front twice a week back once a week. Just staying the course hoping to get through the dog days of summer with not to much damage.


----------



## M32075

Put Milo down backyard expecting rain probably last for the season. Still cutting front twice a week back once.


----------



## M32075

Sprayed Bayer fungicide in the front battling a little brown patch with tons of rain cloud cover and high humidity. Still cutting front twice a week back once. Overall everything is looking good just staying the course keeping a eye on fungus outbreaks watering when necessary and cutting.


----------



## M32075

Been cutting front twice a week battling the usual fungus what I noticed is the summer tall fescue really struggling with fungus pressure just ordered from United seed 10 pounds of super turf 1 LS tall fescue blend to over seed the front and a area in the back yard that I will kill off probably this week it's a hot mess. Backyard zoysia mix is in full growth dark green and bullet proof. Had a graduation party in the back yard 80 guests next day looks like nothing happened.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and put down a light dose of Ecoscapes fertilizer I had leftover from last year. Grass is still growing but definitely pale and two spots of fungus damage. I don't push nitrogen in the summer my fungus battle never ends for some reason. I lowered the cut in the backyard zoysia I let it grow out a little I missed a cut. Ordered seed for a light over seed in the front fix some fungus damage and a small renovation in the backyard.


----------



## Green

I'll bet you your soil is low on Potassium and ok to high in Phosphorus, judging by the lack of deep color, brown blades, and consistent tendency toward disease...


----------



## Chris LI

It looks great, considering that we're in Summer survival mode! Adding liquids to my program helped. I'm on the same page as you with not pushing topgrowth. Foliar apps of liquid fertilizer and kelp/humic acid/iron goes a long way.


----------



## M32075

I been spending time reading on adding foliar apps for next season I seen the difference on Chris LI lawn this season also reading up on the process of getting my soil tested this spring before I add anything to it as per Greens recommendation. I got my seed yesterday on the fence about a over seed in the front after walking the lawn this morning it's definitely not thin just a few fungus areas need to be repaired. I definitely have to sharpen the lawnmower blade. I'm going to kill off the small backyard renovation area this Sunday heading to California Monday for a much needed vacation.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back trying to stay on top of watering plants and front lawn going to northern California for about 10 days on a much needed vacation we passed on a vacation last summer with Corona running around. My neighbor will check the pool while I'm gone thinking about cutting back my filter hours from 8 to around 3 with a good shock night before I leave. My other neighbor 3 years ago cut my front lawn while I was away thought he did me a favor he scalped it big time he's a putting green cut height type of guy it never recovered.


----------



## M32075

Back from vacation grass over grown did a cut front and back but higher than usual. The front is a little beat up from lack of water I guess it didn't rain much while I was away. I sprayed to kill off a small area in the back for a mini renovation


----------



## M32075

Cut the front after a long much needed 4 inch rain event to wet in the back to cut. Grass growing strong looks ok. Waiting for the gas tank to empty to sharpen the blade on the mower. Probably do my second spray to finish my kill for the small backyard renovation


----------



## M32075

Re sprayed the small backyard renovation area. I been hand watering that area twice a day trying to get any weeds and POA to germinate. As I'm spraying I heard buzzing from the AC to find out the fan not turning off to home Depot to get a capacitor . This after waking up to a flat and bathroom sink leak. One of those days


----------



## M32075

Cut the back way overgrown can't remember last time it was cut. Cut and de thatched the front then cut one notch lower. Rain came in and had to stop. Hopefully Tues I can wrap it up and complete small Reno in the back.


----------



## M32075

De thatched the front again put down the seed threw some peat moss and put down a fungicide no fertilizer. Plan on watering a few times a day as necessary.


----------



## M32075

Backyard small renovation I de thatched after the kill raked up debris put down super turf TTTF seed also added about a pound of leftover Summer TTTF seed from two years ago might germinate might not. Threw around some peat moss hand watering as necessary.


----------



## Green

M32075 said:


> Backyard small renovation I de thatched after the kill raked up debris put down super turf TTTF seed also added about a pound of leftover Summer TTTF seed from two years ago might germinate might not. Threw around some peat moss hand watering as necessary.


It'll work fine if it was stored well. Is that the Zoysia surrounding it??


----------



## M32075

Green said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard small renovation I de thatched after the kill raked up debris put down super turf TTTF seed also added about a pound of leftover Summer TTTF seed from two years ago might germinate might not. Threw around some peat moss hand watering as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll work fine if it was stored well. Is that the Zoysia surrounding it??
Click to expand...

Zoysia in front of renovation near the fence a mismush of cool season


----------



## M32075

Backyard germination


----------



## M32075

Front lawn germination


----------



## M32075

First cut front lawn still keeping front back moist


----------



## M32075

Front lawn did a few patch jobs put Scott's fall fertilizer half bag rate trying to keep it moist. Not thrilled with the over seed but it's early in the game hopefully with some fertilizer it comes together


----------



## M32075

Backyard no cut yet no seed added dropped Scott fall fertilizer at half bag rate keeping moist a couple times a day. Decent coverage should fill in as it's fed and matures


----------



## M32075

Sharpened old lawnmower blade laying around installed cut the front and back reno area. Scratched a few thin areas added seed in the front then did a broadcast of seed and hand watered in.


----------



## M32075

Front coming along slow but getting there


----------



## M32075

Backyard also coming along


----------



## M32075

Cutting front twice a week hand watering once or twice a day matters the weather. Front filling in getting there might spot seed this weekend again or just let ride hopefully fills in with food and cuts


----------



## M32075

Back cutting twice a week hand watering once or twice a day. Went to parents college weekend up at Marist for 3 days last weekend weird spot in the middle when I got back add some seed got germination


----------



## M32075

Cut front and back reno area. Put down Bayer grub killer few little areas not looking good grass came up easy but no grubs insight. Scratched a few small areas added seed . Put down half rate of Scott fall fertilizer had in garage got for free not concerned about snow mold no matter what I do I get every spring easy to correct. Put down Bayer fungicide granular at preventing rate hand watered everything in expected rain Monday


----------



## M32075

Cut front a little overgrown filling in more mature definitely a darker color green. Sprayed a bunch of weeds maybe lower the cut tomorrow. Sprayed Bayer fungicide in a small area that's yellowing.


----------



## M32075

Cut the backyard small renovation area filled in nice still have rabbits feasting on it. Pool is closed zoysia has slowed down and losing color


----------



## M32075

Lowered the cut in the front been cutting twice a week. No fertilizer no watering letting it ride out for the season. Back yard zoysia is light in color no real growth been cutting back reno area twice a week.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back reno area staying with lowered cut. Trimmed front bushes pulled out flowers light frost knocking them out. Put down Scotts fertilizer with crabgrass preventer at bag rate had it laying around and hand watered in. Supposed to be in the low sixties next week no frost so trying something different instead of nothing or extremely late winterizer.


----------



## Green

If you have a history of Poa annua, the pre-M should prevent any that might still germinate.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front staying at a lower cut heading into the winter.


----------



## M32075

Cut the backyard small renovation area looks good. Zoysia is definitely going dormant after a few overnight frost. Wrapped up putting away patio furniture finally. I did notice nimble weed this summer in the cool season area hasn't spread into zoysia way to thick I guess. I might tenacity next season or just kill off the areas and do a dwarf TTTF to match the slow growth of the zoysia. I don't stress to much about the back grass it's low input looks green I'm happy


----------



## M32075

Staying the course front lowered cut a little growth cut some of the backyard blew out the leaves


----------



## M32075

Did a quick spring clean up first lawn action of the new year. Front lawn did a light hand rake then hit it with the blower and cut at my usual height to pick up debris. Had a little snow mold in the shade area and a few spots of old red thread around. Backyard zoysia cool mix collage gets full sun I lowered the cut and bagged no power rake this time wasn't feeling it. The small renovation area came out good has a few hairy bitter in there and a few POA but otherwise good and way less than last early spring. Put down lesco stonewall pre M with my Scott's spreader 4.5 on dial first time using lesco and one bag of lime both front and back. Overall lawn doesn't look bad this early spring n expecting rain tomorrow and few days next week to water everything in


----------



## M32075

Second cut of the season cold weather this week front lawn is ok at best. No growth to talk about. Put down left over screaming green mixed with purely organic fertilizer just to have enough coverage in the front and small backyard Reno. Backyard still a hot mess .


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back put down grub ex. Sprayed feature 4 tablespoon to 2 gallons of water and 2 tablespoon of miracle grow expecting rain tonight. Trimmed back tree and washed exterior windows. Backyard zoysia still mostly sleeping front alive not a good spring so far not thrilled with the grass


----------



## M32075

Cut front n back. Nice response from spraying feature 4 tablespoon to 2 gallons of water and 2 tablespoons of miracle grow. Put down a little more than bag rate purely organic fertilizer in the front expecting 2 day's of rain. Backyard Zoysia still asleep waking up very little.


----------



## M32075

Cut the front and back. Front cutting twice a week back once zoysia waking up slow.


----------



## M32075

Cut front put disease ex down rain watered in. Cut back disease ex renovation area and purely organic fertilizer whole back rained in hand water next 2 days


----------



## M32075

Sprayed prop 14.3 in pump sprayer at .05 oz to 2 gallons of water in front lawn about 900 SQ feet. Probably next time with use Ortho sprayer that connects to the garden hose for more of a soak on grass.


----------



## M32075

Cutting front twice a week battling fungus in the one morning shade area once again .sprayed prop 1.5 oz hose end sprayer front lawn. Backyard put down heavy purely organic fertilizer full bag expecting rain next few days. So far zoysia not responding still not full awake could be I'm not to impressed with this fertilizer


----------



## Chris LI

Hey Nick,

The front looks great! Don't sweat the Zoysia. It will drive you nuts, if you'll let it! One small section in my front yard (full sun next to the sidewalk) greened up, but is still growing slowly. Maybe hit it with a light shot of liquid N or fast release granular (AS or urea). The POP 10-0-2 is a good fertilizer, but it needs more heat to help break it down, and it's slow release, so you won't see it kick in right away. I bought a couple of pallets of it a few years ago for work, and liked it. They didn't have a local distributor, so it was too much trouble/cost for me to continue using it, due to shipping/acreage of turf I maintain. I have a rebranded/knockoff bag I picked up during the fall Walmart sale that I'll use in 3-4 weeks, as my summer drop.


----------



## M32075

I haven't posted anything In awhile to devastated to even bother. After a two year fungus battle in my shade area I decided something is wrong besides just fungus. I dug around and the area pulled up like a carpet. No grubs in sight and always grub ex in the spring. My heart stopped when I realized I had the triv grass the most feared undesirable grass know to mankind.I hand pulled all the triv and sprayed gly 2 applications on the surrounding area about a month ago. Today I had a few areas that are dead and also pulled up easily. So today I decided to just spray the whole section of lawn and kill it all. My game plan is to seed the dead section with PRG then come late spring when triv is thriving kill the whole area once again before the triv goes dormant. Then once again seed with PRG so at least I have green in the front then kill once again and seed with either TTTF or KBG for a permanent lawn.I don't know if this will end the triv battle if anyone has a better idea I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Green

Sounds like a plan, but maybe overkill. I don't know that there's enough benefit of killing and replanting 3x to warrant it. I think you can probably get away with seeding now, killing again in April with 3 applications of glyphosate, seeding, and that's it. Probably no need to kill again in the late Summer next year. Whatever Triv is there will be there in Spring. After killing that, you've done what you can. Killing again for next Fall would be a lot of work and expense with little to no additional gain. I would just seed a 90/10 TTTF/KBG mix in late April next year after killing 3x earlier that month, and go with it as the permanent final grass. If you really want to try to avoid Triv, you could go with 100% Tall Fescue instead as there's less chance of Triv in the TTTF. But I think that's overkill, too, if you get good seed, as the risk is low with 10% KBG as-is. Or you could use an 85/10/5 mix with PR to match the rest.

In 2013, I killed an area similar to yours with Triv and reseeded. It's still free of it today. It only took one replanting. I think two is going to be enough.


----------



## Chris LI

M32075 said:


> So today I decided to just spray the whole section of lawn and kill it all. My game plan is to seed the dead section with PRG then come late spring when triv is thriving kill the whole area once again before the triv goes dormant. Then once again seed with PRG so at least I have green in the front then kill once again and seed with either TTTF or KBG for a permanent lawn.I don't know if this will end the triv battle if anyone has a better idea I'm open to suggestions.


If your third kill and reseed next fall includes a full reno of the entire section of that panel of grass (including the existing "good" section), I would go for it. If you're talking about the triv section only, that might be overkill.

For the permanent lawn, I would go with 100% kbg if you have irrigation or could routinely water with a sprinkler. If not, 90/10 TTTF/KBG would be my suggestion. The kbg lawn would be easier to combat future triv by spot spraying glyphosate and plugging, and letting the kbg spread to fill in. FYI-I really love my kbg.


----------



## Green

Here's a good Triv undo post:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=380742#p380742


----------



## M32075

I'm thinking a triple kill is overdoing it I guess I panicked or over thinking it. I been killing the whole section for over a month with weekly gly apps. With a cloudy day I took advantage and de thatched and scalped. I'm thinking PRG seed probably next weekend and kill again next April or early May. I have all winter to decide a game plan.


----------



## Chris LI

Nope. I think you're spot on with the triple kill! The various "devil weeds" that are so hard to kill, so they really need the triple whammy. They always seem to come back. If you could get some kbg, I would mix it with the prg in the standard percentages for a "luxury" lawn. 80/20 kbg/prg. This way, you try kbg out without all the risk, since the prg is in the mix. I'm thinking of doing the same thing for some areas I need to fix this fall. The prg will stabilize the area, while the kbg takes its sweet time to sprout and pout. I look forward to following. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------

